# Wooden portafilter handle



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I've added a Cafelat group seal and a wooden handle for the naked portafilter..really like the looks and feel of it.

It is an Italian walnut and was only 35 PLN which is around 8,50 EUR


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That adds a touch of class. Very nice.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

very nice, too bad we don't have any espresso-related parted on local market


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Lovely handle. Did you buy it in Poland?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

destiny said:


> Lovely handle. Did you buy it in Poland?


I've got it here


----------

